# Blandford Ski Area - Blandford, MA



## WoodCore (Feb 16, 2011)

*Date(s) Skied:* Saturday February 12, 2011

*Ski Area:*Blandford Ski Area

*Conditions:* PP on Well covered and groomed slopes and trails  

*Trip Report:*

First time visiting the Springfield Ski Club's facility in Blandford, MA and what an enjoyable day it was! I was there for the Tri-State J3 championships so ski racing was priority one regardless I couldn't help being sucked into the great vibe that exists at this place! It's not a big hill, a modest vertical of 500 feet spread over a hundred acres or so, either way what this hill lacks in size and scope it certainly makes up in character! 

Three classic hall doubles serve two dozen ski runs, each unique in their own way. The trails twist and turn down the irregular terrain in a rhythmic fashion, some wide some narrow yet all a pleasure to slide down. 













































Can't wait to get back for another taste!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice shots and report  WC --------------- small is good sometimes !!


----------



## skidmarks (Feb 17, 2011)

A great little area! Love the Old Lodge. The place used to be crazy back when it had rope tows.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 17, 2011)

skidmarks said:


> A great little area! Love the Old Lodge. The place used to be crazy back when it had rope tows.



I learned to ski there in the rope tow days. Well, not all the tows were running. 

A really cool small ski area. Skied there from grade school, through high school. Great pics. Aside from the chair lift colors, not much has changed.


----------



## billski (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah!  You beat me to it!  One of the last ones I need in Mass.  That and Mt. Greylock Ski Club (thinking about hitting that over Pres day week, maybe a combo with Blandford).  These small places must be having a hay day this year.  Fantastic conditions will give them a lengthy season.

I expected more ropes and T's.  Doesn't Blandford have rather strange hours of operation?  That's what I recall.
Just goes to show, you can stage a race anywhere!  Thanks for the pics and reportage!


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 17, 2011)

Is the red lift the one all the way to the far right looking up the mountain? When we raced there in the early 90's the race trail was over there and that was the lift we used. I seem to remember it being very fast.

All are 3 doubles still used?


----------



## Glenn (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like they changed the colors of the lifts. IIRC: The chair to the left used to be blue, the middle red and the "North Face" lift was all green.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 18, 2011)

o hok, maybe you're right, it was green possibly....


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 18, 2011)

great report and pix. blandford is a fun place to ski plus the puts peril and bear trail are really steep some say that bear is steeper than catapult at catamount and  the beast trail at bershire east

quote:" One of the last ones I need in Mass. That and Mt. Greylock Ski Club (thinking about hitting that over Pres day week, maybe a combo with Blandford). These small places must be having a hay day this year." quote

bill have you skied osceola park in pittsfield?  that might be a good combo with graylock


----------



## hrstrat57 (Feb 27, 2011)

Outstanding post!
Love the local areas!


----------

